# Kurt DX6 - Rev B



## Cletus (Jan 19, 2022)

Well, I've finally ordered my Kurt DX6.  My mill is about one month away from paying for itself (I base that on the jobs I can and am now taking on since owning the PM-935 and the fact I really need to tell the boss lady something financially positive) 
The "Scratch & Dent" units are out of stock at Kurt, so I ordered their "new, latest and greatest creation" Revision B from All Industrial Tool Supply. We'll see how it turns out soon enough I guess.








						Kurt DX6 | 6" Machine Vise 9" Opening
					

Our 6" Kurt Vise DX6 combines and adds to the top features from our other state-of-the-art Kurt Milling Machine Vises. Shop for your Kurt DX6 here.




					allindustrial.com
				




....and a Shars Speedhandle


			Amazon.com


----------



## wachuko (Jan 19, 2022)

Must....hold...on....


----------



## Jason812 (Jan 19, 2022)

Um, it will turn out great.  Unless you don't like nice things.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jan 19, 2022)

I bought the same vice......it's pretty darn nice!


----------



## Cletus (Jan 19, 2022)

Great to know.  Cause, It's gonna cost me a small fortune in shipping, tax and duties when it arrives here.


----------



## wachuko (Jan 19, 2022)

Oh man... I want one... but I want to buy the Maxi Torque Rite Air Power Draw Bar first...

Added to my wish list for now...


----------



## Aukai (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice, but large for a 9 x 32, but if you need it it's great. 6" vs 4"...


----------



## Cletus (Jan 19, 2022)

Very nice, that's a huge hunk-a-steel there!
I love my PM 6" vise, it works great. But, from the git-go I wanted the DX6. Just had to wait a bit to see what the new year outlook was like.  When I ordered the mill, it was a tosser between the Maxi-Torque Rite power drawbar or the DX6, the Maxi Torque won.
Luckily, the year started out very good for me, have stuff lined-up for the first quarter and then some. Doing some OR Table refurbishing now and also completing a brand new OR and ICU unit for two private healthcare concerns.


----------



## Christianstark (Jan 19, 2022)

I have a DX6 on my 833TV. So far so good.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 22, 2022)

It arrives at my Florida forwarder's on Monday, it will ship sea freight to Trinidad. I probably won't see it in the shop till next month.


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 22, 2022)

Congrats Cletus, on the new DX6!


----------



## Cletus (Jan 30, 2022)

My DX6 Rev B is on the sea to Trinidad and hopefully it will arrive here soon.
Playing with my PM 6" vise this morning, I did a little Jaw-lift test with the tenths indicator and clamping a 2" x .375" piece of 6061 aluminum, only to realize how impressive it is, pretty decent for a Chinese economy vise I think.
EDIT:
I just repeated the test using 0.50" 6061 round stock supported by a parallel and positioned the centerline at the very top of the jaw.  Same result, no lifting   ......Still excited about receiving my DX6 though


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 30, 2022)

Awhile ago I bought a 6" import vise with swivel table, it was around $135 as I recall.   Really, I have not found any issue with it.  Everything I measure is very acceptable, basically no movement on a 0.001" indicator in any axis.    However, I still want a Kurt.


----------



## Cletus (Feb 9, 2022)

FINALLY, the DX6 is being loaded on the boat in Miami port.   It will be another two weeks till I get it. One week's sailing, then one week for the Customs blood-suckers to figure all sorts of ways to charge me taxes!


----------



## Cletus (Feb 28, 2022)

Well, the DX6 Rev B is finally here!   Indeed, a thing of beauty!


----------



## Tipton1965 (Feb 28, 2022)

You need some chips on that new vice!!


----------



## akjeff (Feb 28, 2022)

Cletus said:


> FINALLY, the DX6 is being loaded on the boat in Miami port.   It will be another two weeks till I get it. One week's sailing, then one week for the Customs blood-suckers to figure all sorts of ways to charge me taxes!


And I thought logistics to Alaska was a PITA. Maybe it's not so bad after all.


----------



## Cletus (Mar 1, 2022)

It'll see plenty chips soon enough.


----------



## Cletus (Mar 1, 2022)

Being down in the Caribbean, logistics for shipping is one thing but the cost of shipping, duties and taxes is the real PITA. If something arrives defective for instance, Customs will not refund and I pay shipping, duties and taxes all over again on the replacement part coming in (and, THEY determine the value for imposing tariffs), and forget about sending the defective part back.  With the Covid 19 shipping fiasco still ongoing, those delays tear into one's warranty period also.


----------



## Cletus (Mar 2, 2022)

Update, Turns out this Shars 3-spoke vise crank is really nice, but the spokes bump onto the Y-Axis crank.  I took off 1.25" from each spoke and my new @clough42 Electronic leadscrew on my lathe made quick work of putting M10-1.0 threads on the cut ends.  All good now, this vise / crank combination suits my needs perfectly.
Anyone notice how much stuff we make on our machines, for the same machines we bought to make stuff on? 



			Amazon.com


----------



## sr71xjet (Mar 2, 2022)

Cletus said:


> Well, the DX6 Rev B is finally here!   Indeed, a thing of beauty!
> View attachment 398477


Looks nice.  Congrats


----------



## ddickey (Jul 17, 2022)

@Cletus Did you get a sheet metal chip guard for the screw?


----------



## Cletus (Jul 17, 2022)

Yes, but as far as I'm concerned,  that chip guard is useless.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 17, 2022)

I realized after I asked they no longer have the slit to slide it under the fixed jaw. The previous version it worked great.


----------

